# Employment Verification



## A.K.Samy (Apr 15, 2009)

I have filed my case with DIAC on June-2008, waiting for CO allocation. I have worked with 5 companies in last 8 years, and I have given following documents as advised by my agent WWICS – India 

1.	Offer letter 
2.	Reference letter stating my job , period and salary 
3.	Salary slip, Bank statement and Photo ID for last job ( only for last job ) 
All above documents are same as I submitted for Engineers Australia for assessment. Now out of above, is there any possibility for asking more documents like Notary attestation on each employment certificate , Business card from each company referred person and reference letter from Company GM / MD as NOC for immigration!! 

My agent is quiet experienced company in this immigration field but they did not ask for anything like above still but one of our threads says above mentioned documents are necessary and CO may ask for it 

Please anyone who has migrated on engineering category and especially from India, can clarify the above issue


----------



## lucky boy (Mar 23, 2009)

A.K.Samy said:


> I have filed my case with DIAC on June-2008, waiting for CO allocation. I have worked with 5 companies in last 8 years, and I have given following documents as advised by my agent WWICS – India
> 
> 1.	Offer letter
> 2.	Reference letter stating my job , period and salary
> ...



Hello Friend.
Can you tell me are you in which catagory and where are you from.
I am also wwics cliant and i also applied for Australia Pr.
I am 175 MODL CSLPaper Lodge File.I am waiting for your reply.
REgards


----------



## A.K.Samy (Apr 15, 2009)

lucky boy said:


> Hello Friend.
> Can you tell me are you in which catagory and where are you from.
> I am also wwics cliant and i also applied for Australia Pr.
> I am 175 MODL CSLPaper Lodge File.I am waiting for your reply.
> REgards


Hi

I applied as Electronics Engineer . BTW , when did you apply . What was the document they asked as Employment proof. And in which WWICS branch you have applied ?

SAMY


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

A.K.Samy said:


> I have filed my case with DIAC on June-2008, waiting for CO allocation. I have worked with 5 companies in last 8 years, and I have given following documents as advised by my agent WWICS – India
> 
> 1.	Offer letter
> 2.	Reference letter stating my job , period and salary
> ...


hi
did you submitted IELTS along with your main application? or submitted IELTS later?

best of luck


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Samy,

welcome to the forum

documents can be different for every case, what we give here is the info that we gave. Basically you need to give all and every document to support your CV and your education. The more you give, the better it is since it proves the info in your CV is true.

But you got to prove all your work experience, not just last job. they need atleast 4+ yrs work experience and if u worked in your last company for those many yrs, it might be alright.

I dont know why the agency asked for just last year. I dont really know your employment history so I can not comment if it is relevant.

Also, we are not experts here, we give out info as it happens with us.

I suggest you contact another agent. SOMV is one who regularly visits in here and is an active member. her contact details r in her signature.

give a shout if u got any other doubts.

cheers
anj


----------



## A.K.Samy (Apr 15, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Samy,
> 
> welcome to the forum
> 
> ...


Hi Anj

Thanks for your detailed reply. I am expecting real time experience which is more valuable lesson then anything 

I worked 3 years in Mumbai, and then 1 years in Delhi, 2 years Oman, 1 years Nigeria and finally at Dubai. 

I can prepare any kind of document from these4 companies except my first company. because that company had gone through lot of management changes and i lost the touch with everyone. I have given VISA copy and photo ID for remaining jobs 

And one more thing , DIAC has accepted my application and it is under process , it does nt mean that they are happy about my Employment proof documents !! When CO is allocated still there will be lot of questions?? 
e
When the employment verification will be done? Before medical call or after 

If possible please reply with your time line also

Thanks 
SAMY


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

well, they would do a work place verification if the documents u gave are not enough.

My timeline is as below

Main applicant: My Husband
Assessment done by ACS: May 23rd (we sent docs to them on 3rd i guess)
IELTS: 8.5 overall for OH and 8 for me
Visa Application (175) lodged on 19th September
Meds & PCC: not yet
CO: nopes
Visa: dunno when

Cheers
Anj


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> Hi
> 
> well, they would do a work place verification if the documents u gave are not enough.
> 
> ...



Hi Anj,

You are not far off now. I got allocated a CO yesterday. I remember we had a chat some time ago when we found out that we both applied about the same time and we both fall under CSL. So hopefully soon you'll be contacted too.

Good luck


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI, no we r not in CSL.  so I am not close to being there.. I thot we were, there was some confusion since my OH does one of the skills listed in CSL but it is a part of 5 different things he does..


----------



## A.K.Samy (Apr 15, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> HI, no we r not in CSL.  so I am not close to being there.. I thot we were, there was some confusion since my OH does one of the skills listed in CSL but it is a part of 5 different things he does..


Hi all

I discussed with my agent ( WWICS ) , they said we can declare affidavit in case if we are not able to get experience certificate with detailed job duties ,and also we should specify in affidavit that DIAC can directly enquire with my company if needed. 

I want to know there will be any negative impact on my case because of this type of declarations!!


SAMY


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Guys... 

I have a query regarding verification of experience... Do the people from immi disclose the reason for verification ?

I am worried about it because I got my Job reference letter from my manager in current organization by telling him that I need to apply for visa for appearing for CCIE exam... I did not told him that it is for PR VISA. 

Will the verification people say that this verification is for PR visa application ?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

they dont always contact, if your proofs are enough they might give it a skip. if you ask them to be discreet, they will be, dont worry so much


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> they dont always contact, if your proofs are enough they might give it a skip. if you ask them to be discreet, they will be, dont worry so much



Thanks Anj... What do you mean by asking them to be discreet...? I was thinking to tell them not to disclose the purpose.. but i thought in that case they might take it in wrong sense 

I am key resource and my manager would never like me to leave ... 

I dropped a mail to my CO on Friday with my current org ref letter.. Please suggest me should I go ahead and ask them not to disclose the purpose of verification... ?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes, you can, this is regular for them, they would not want to mess up peoples life by disclosing, just write an email saying, if you want to call and verify please do not disclose where you are calling from, I am sure they would understand. You can always explain why in the email etc. write that you fear loosing your job. end of the day, you are asking them not to disclose their identity and not asking them not to make the call altogether.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Certain things are inevitable, you can request the CO and they would consider definitely but you should mention everything when you send the documents. 

Living in fear doesnt help plus if you send an email now to CO, she will have unwanted doubts. 

I think you were going to resign right? Dont worry man, all managers are like that...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> yes, you can, this is regular for them, they would not want to mess up peoples life by disclosing, just write an email saying, if you want to call and verify please do not disclose where you are calling from, I am sure they would understand. You can always explain why in the email etc. write that you fear loosing your job. end of the day, you are asking them not to disclose their identity and not asking them not to make the call altogether.


All my doc status changed to received today... I have seen people getting grant next day... I am thinking to wait for a day and then drop a mail on weekend tht is friday to chexk the status of application and infom them about verification thing... Should tht b fine?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Certain things are inevitable, you can request the CO and they would consider definitely but you should mention everything when you send the documents.
> 
> Living in fear doesnt help plus if you send an email now to CO, she will have unwanted doubts.
> 
> I think you were going to resign right? Dont worry man, all managers are like that...


Yes raj... I know all managers are like that.. Ideally they should not say no to something which is truth.. I also thought sme that CO might have unwanted doubts... Thats why confused


----------

